# DISH, DirecTV to Add Channels



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The National Geographic Channel, the No. 1 requested network among EchoStar's DISH Network customers, will join the satellite TV service's lineup this weekend.

EchoStar Chairman and CEO Charlie Ergen said during his monthly "Charlie Chat" with DISH Network customers that National Geographic Channel will be added to the America's Top 150 package at the end of the week. Also joining the lineup is FOX Sports Net West 2, which will be available to customers living within the channel's service area in September.

Ergen also said DISH Network plans to add local channel packages for customers in Burlington, Vt., Tucson, Ariz. and Tulsa, Okla. He added that EchoStar could serve as many as 50 markets with local channel packages following the launch of EchoStar VIII, a satellite awaiting a flight in Kazakhstan, later this summer.

In addition to DISH, DirecTV said it's offering local TV channels to its customers in Providence, R.I., beginning today. Subscribers in Providence will receive local channels from a DirecTV satellite at 119 degrees, requiring the use of a multi-satellite capable system, which includes a single 18-by-24-inch dish and receiver.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

If you are at all interested in science, you'll love NGC. I find their programming to be much more interesting than the Science Channel. They have a show on the weekends called "National Geographic This Week." It is my favorite show on tv. I have my UTV set to always catch it on Fridays.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Darn, I figured they could put up a LOT more cities than this with spot beams, how many did they have before any spot beams were put up? 38? Does that make it only 6 cities per satellite if even that? I figured they could put twice that many up. Are they not allowed to put up any at just the 61.5 or 148 slot but have to have them at 110/119 slots?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm glad NGC is coming, but I hope it's not at the expense of PQ elsewhere. The PQ is just starting to get 1/2 way decent again on DISH and I would hate to see them start sliding backward.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

They certainly COULD put a city up at just 61.5 or 148. That obviously would require a second dish for reception but splitting them does as well----if the customer requests it. In fact it might save DISH some money since I don't believe the regs could rewsonably be interpreted to say that DISH had to pay for that dish and install----but what a PR nightmare.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

It would be nice if NGC was given free to NG Members no matter what package they had. After all NG Members have paid to make the programs aired on the channel through a portion of their yearly dues


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I contribute yearly to PBS, I would like to get that free. I have season passes to Walt Disney World, want that channel free. I subscribe to ESPN the magazine, so yes, want those channels free too. Or, since I am paying to get those channels, give me the magazines for free and some passes to get into WDW.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Where did I see NGC was going to be on 
E* ch 186, and that it was going to be 
illuminated today, Friday, July 12?

NIckster :smoking:

UPDATE: NGC is on E* ch 186 [NTGEO] If you
don't see it, pull and reinsert your smartcard
and wait for 5 min download.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Funny thing my cable company just got National Geographic the other day. Hmmmmm coinsidence?


----------

